# Best quilt magazines



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I was checking out at Krogers today, and they had a BH&G Quilts & More mag at the register. I really didn't have time to flip through it, as the cashier was ringing me up before I noticed it. I bought it---$7.50 for a mag!!!!! I was really disappointed. Only 1 quilt in it that I would even consider making.

I subscribe to "Block" & love it--lots of great Jenny Doan patterns, and I also subscribe to McCall's Quick Quilts. I really like the mags with simpler quilts. I have a few copies of Fonds & Porter Love of Quilting, but the majority of the patterns in them are Intermediate or Advanced.

So, what mags do you all subscribe to, or just enjoy reading?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

The same as you -- Block and McCalls Quick quilts. I feel they are the best bargains around.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I just can't get over the price they want from the stores!!! I think my last subscription was only $10 or $12, and they want $7.50 for a single issue?????? I usually flip through them 1st, before buying them, to see if it will be worth while. And luckily a few of the ladies in my quilt class get different mags, and we trade occasionally.


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

I subscribe to 2 magazines- I'm given a gift subscription to Quilter's Newsletter and I off-and-on subscribe to BH&G American Patchwork and Quilting. Every couple of years I take a break and let my subscription lapse. I will browse all of the other publications I can find, even going so far as to BUY one or two (OMG, the cost of those things!) and then do a single year's subscription to whatever magazine seemed to suit me best.
I like Newsletter, the patterns are generally out of my league and the focus is on art quilts sometimes, but it offers a lot of color and design inspiration for me. The BH&G magazines seem to carry a nice range of skill and style levels without overwhelming ads. A couple of friends get a folk art magazine that I borrow, too.

Our small quilt group trades magazines, so we can all get our pick of what we like without a huge cost.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

When I go to the library, I always take a few minutes to look at their quilting magazines...too cheap to buy LOL.


----------

